# Hold'Em & Hit'Em Fishing Rodeo



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Please join us in Surfside for our 17th Annual Fishing Rodeo on September 7, 2019 based out of the Surfside Marina on the ICW. Galveston Bay complex down to and including the Matagorda Bay complex.

For additional information, registration, and rules please visit: *HHClub.org*


----------

